# Playful, Motivational Indie Author Ranking System *UPDATED W/ BADGE CODES*



## Joseph Turkot

I woke up today in a playful mood, and put together an idea I peeled from a game I used to play (before I decided sinking time into a writing career was a more productive use of my time).
To participate, use the code below to place a badge in your signature according to what league you place in (copper, silver, gold, platinum, diamond, master, and grandmaster). It's not a perfect science, so just estimate your average total sales, and decide what league you place in. List it here. We can see where other people are at, and find the motivation to keep on writing so that we can get "promoted" to a higher league.

*Paste the code into your signature after your last book, but before your website, twitter links.*
BRONZE:
 


Code:


[url=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150985.0.html][IMG]http://josephturkot.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/Bronze.png[/IMG] [/url]

SILVER: 
 


Code:


[url=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150985.0.html][IMG]http://josephturkot.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/Silver-Badge3.png[/IMG] [/url]

GOLD:
 


Code:


[url=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150985.0.html][IMG]http://josephturkot.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/gold.png[/IMG] [/url]

PLATINUM:
 


Code:


[url=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150985.0.html][IMG]http://josephturkot.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/platinum.png[/IMG] [/url]

DIAMOND: 
 


Code:


[url=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150985.0.html][IMG]http://josephturkot.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/diamond1.png[/IMG] [/url]

MASTER:
 


Code:


[url=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150985.0.html][IMG]http://josephturkot.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/Master1.png[/IMG] [/url]

GRANDMASTER: 
 


Code:


[url=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150985.0.html][IMG]http://josephturkot.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/grandmaster.png[/IMG] [/url]

*CUSTOM BADGES BY KB MEMBERS! POST YOUR OWN IN THE THREAD AND I WILL UPDATE HERE.*​
*Here's one created by Sandra K. Williams*​EROTICA:
[br]


Code:


[center][url=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150985.0.html][IMG]http://i925.photobucket.com/albums/ad97/skw5/Erotica-Badge_zps8369a34f.png[/IMG][/url][br][/center]

*Here's one created by Robert_V_Frazier*​NATURALLY SPEAKING:
[br]


Code:


[center][url=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150985.0.html][IMG]http://tinyurl.com/l2kv6pt[/IMG][/url][br][/center]

*Here's one created by Carla Baku with help from Adair Hart*​SWEAT AND TEARS:
[br]


Code:


[center][url=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150985.0.html][IMG]http://www.adairhart.com/content/images/Sweat_And_Tears_badge_Resized.png[/IMG][/url][br][/center]

*Here's another created by Robert_V_Frazier*​NOVEL BADGE:
[br]


Code:


[center][url=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150985.0.html][IMG]http://tinyurl.com/qgckcb5[/IMG][/url][/center]

*Here's another created by Robert_V_Frazier*​SCRIVENER:
[br]


Code:


[center][url=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150985.0.html][IMG]http://tinyurl.com/nbleha6[/IMG][/url][/center]

*Here's one for Alphasmart by Nic.*​ALPHASMART:
[br]


Code:


[center][url=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150985.0.html][IMG]http://i61.tinypic.com/im0xv4.png[/IMG][/url][/center]

*Nathalie has created a badge for those of us that don't average a sale a day yet. Thanks for the contribution Nathalie! (WARNING: It's kind of harsh, but it's important that we can laugh at ourselves).*​TURD LEAGUE:
[br]*Turd Master*[br]Less than one[br]sale per day


Code:


[center][url=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150985.0.html][IMG]http://i.imgur.com/NsSH7pL.png[/IMG][/url][br][b]Turd Master[/b][br]Less than one[br]sale per day[/center]

*We can credit this cool badge to SMReine. I'm calling it a Cthulu badge, but if I'm wrong, please correct me.*​CTHULU: 
 


Code:


[url=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150985.0.html][IMG]http://josephturkot.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/octopus-badge.png[/IMG] [/url]

*Here's one by Dan C. Rinnert. Wear this if you're dealing with envy issues.*​GREEN WITH ENVY: 
 


Code:


[url=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150985.0.html][IMG]http://www.dcrblogs.com/clients/kb/GreenElite.png[/IMG] [/url]

*Here's one by Serena Walken for short story and novella storytellers.*​STORYTELLERS:
 


Code:


[url=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150985.0.html][IMG]http://josephturkot.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/shortstorybadge_zps3f57addf.png[/IMG] [/url]

*Here's a badge from Kevin McLaughlin*​DRAGON:
 


Code:


[url=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150985.0.html][IMG]http://i.imgur.com/AfxKe7k.png[/IMG] [/url]

*Here's Nathalie's incarnation of THE PRAWN, partly an homage to Dayla's laser prawn.*​PRAWN:
 


Code:


[url=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150985.0.html][IMG]http://i.imgur.com/AfxKe7k.png[/IMG] [/url]

*Here's a vegan writer's badge for fellow vegan writers!*​VEGAN WRITER:
 


Code:


[url=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150985.0.html][IMG]http://bit.ly/2kbT7dW[/IMG] [/url]

*CLASS BADGES INSTRUCTIONS: Paste the code and adjust the year in the code to get the right badge--In other words, change 1990 to fit the year you started writing. The following are the badges I've found so far for class year. Not every year is available--following years are: 1985, 1990-1999, 2001-2020*​



Code:


[url=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150985.msg2188356.html#msg2188356][IMG]http://www.adairhart.com/content/images/1990_Class_badge.png[/IMG][/url]


----------



## NoCat

Copper? Why not Bronze?  also, you have a typo in Grandmaster.

My Starcraft 2 rank before I had to quit playing to save my wrists for writing was Gold.


----------



## Joseph Turkot

Thanks for the fixes Doomed! So, gold in sc2, but what's your author rank!?


----------



## davidhaynes

Copper. Sometimes tin-foil.


----------



## NoCat

I don't know. I haven't checked my sales in a while. Last month it was copper bronze probably. I don't check on a daily basis. I pretty much don't check until money comes in and then only if the amount seems weird.


----------



## Joseph Turkot

I suppose some aren't as obsessive as I am with checking. That's a good thing Doomed Muse. We'll count you in for Bronze unless you tell me otherwise.


----------



## Claudia King

I was a strong Silver for the last few months, but late April and so far in May I've dipped down into Bronze league. 
Although actually, that's only accounting for Amazon sales. Across all retailers I'm a strong Silver/Gold, so let's go with that!

At least I'm doing better at writing than I did when I tried playing Starcraft online.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

What's less than bronze? 'Cause I'm it!


----------



## blakebooks

Definitely Master, but pushing for Grandmaster by the end of 2013!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

PS: we need those in PNG with transparency to display in our sigs.
Just sayin'!


----------



## JumpingShip

Last month I was Platinum. Yay!  This month, Silver.


----------



## JeanneM

I get 1 to 10 sales every month...sorta kinda. What color is that?  I'm partial to turquoise. Can I be turquoise?


----------



## Joseph Turkot

Awesome. Glad some of the replies are rolling in, one of us a Master! Anyway, I will get to work on those PNGs .


----------



## Shalini Boland

I've been platinum for the past few months, but recently dipped down to gold. Need a new release to get me back up there!


----------



## Zelah Meyer

Currently unranked.  I need to work on that!


----------



## Duane Gundrum

I'm not sure where I fall into this. Usually, I'd say bronze, but then last week, I had 70 sales of one book that happened on a weekend, so that kind of screwed things up (in a good way).


----------



## Joseph Turkot

I am testing the PNG idea, and going to try to find an unobnoxious size, and eliminate enough clutter. Once I get them done, I'll post the text needed to be pasted in the profile for each individual ranking.


----------



## Sophrosyne

Mine's gold.


----------



## 54706

I'm either a Diamond or a Master, depending on the month.  But I dream of being a grandmaster!!


----------



## Joseph Turkot

I think I have the PNG a good size for the signature (see the end of mine). Clicking the sig will return to this thread, so we can reference and upgrade/downgrade. Will be working on the links for each badge!


----------



## Marti talbott

I hang round in gold most of the time. I use the term "hang" loosely.


----------



## L.T. Ryan

Firmly entrenched in the Diamond Level the past few months. Ready to take the next step. Someone's gotta move in once Russell moves out


----------



## Sapphire

I was going to claim rust, but I like JeanneM's choice better. So, turquoise it is!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

You forgot one that reflects my sales, so I'm adding it:










I am the Turd Master.
Less than 1 sale a day (or 29/30/31 sales a month).


----------



## 54706

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> You forgot one that reflects my sales, so I'm adding it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am the Turd Master.
> Less than 1 sale a day (or 29/30/31 sales a month).


Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Ardin

Bronze, and a long way to go to Silver.


----------



## Joseph Turkot

Updated the first post with the text for inserting the proper badge in your signature if you want to participate.


----------



## Joseph Turkot

Turd league is hilarious. But c'mon--one sale a day to earn a badge. Something to strive for! Anyone can get to bronze league!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

Anyone wanting mine can add this instead:



Code:


[center][url=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150985.0.html][IMG]http://i.imgur.com/NsSH7pL.png[/IMG][/url][br][b]Turd Master[/b][br]Less than one[br]sale per day[/center]

Turd Masters Unite! o/


----------



## Joseph Turkot

I updated the OP with your badge Nathalie


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

Joseph Turkot said:


> I updated the OP with your badge Nathalie


Thanks Joseph! 

I bet it can be a good incentive to promote more... if I knew how to do that! 
I'll have to write and publish more... one day, I'll have the bronze one. One day!


----------



## Joseph Turkot

I see both your books are about 42 pages. That means you can knock out a story a week! No excuses! Get writing!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

Joseph Turkot said:


> I see both your books are about 42 pages. That means you can knock out a story a week! No excuses! Get writing!


Ah ha ha ha ha... one story a week. 
Ha ha.
Ha.

Erhm, no.


----------



## dalya

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> You forgot one that reflects my sales, so I'm adding it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am the Turd Master.
> Less than 1 sale a day (or 29/30/31 sales a month).


This is the best thing on the internet today.


----------



## Amanda Brice

Joseph Turkot said:


> I see both your books are about 42 pages. That means you can knock out a story a week! No excuses! Get writing!


LOLOLOLOL, funny!

Psst...Joseph, not everyone can write 6 pages a day, and that doesn't even include time for editing, formatting, etc.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

Dalya said:


> This is the best thing on the internet today.


French-kissing you and Elle Casey! 
(okay, on the cheek, rhôôôô, no need to push away!)



Amanda Brice said:


> LOLOLOLOL, funny!
> 
> Psst...Joseph, not everyone can write 6 pages a day, and that doesn't even include time for editing, formatting, etc.


I'll leave my autistic kids to Joseph any day, and see how he fares with his one story per week cranking! 
In another language than his mother tongue, of course, otherwise it is not funny!

I know Joseph meant well, though... 
That's still totally unrealistic, kr kr kr


----------



## Klip

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> What's less than bronze? 'Cause I'm it!


Me too  We need "pewter" or "tin". Or maybe "lead"


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

Masha du Toit said:


> Me too  We need "pewter" or "tin". Or maybe "lead"


Join me on the dark Turd League side!


----------



## Joseph Turkot

Hey now, we're writers, we should know when someone is being hyperbolic , right?


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

Dan C. Rinnert said:


> I took the liberty of creating one for what I call the "Green Elite." Technically, it would be the "Green with Envy Elite," but I think you will agree "Green Elite" sounds much better.
> 
> It's for those that get fewer than one sale per month. The little spiral represents the black hole into which our sales and visibility simply vanish.


Ahahaaha, love it! 
Although I'm quite happy with my turd. I like scatophile humour.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

Joseph Turkot said:


> Hey now, we're writers, we should know when someone is being hyperbolic , right?


We do, but we're a teasing crowd!


----------



## Sever Bronny

LOL Natalie.

Turdmaster ...

There needs to be a "Bencher" or a "waiting in the wings" or something, as I haven't published a single book yet even!


----------



## Klip

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> Join me on the dark Turd League side!


Aaaah! I skipped over and missed seeing those posts somehow. Classic. We are the league of the Dark Turd.

My ambition is to graduate to "compost" level one day


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

Septimus said:


> LOL Natalie.
> 
> Turdmaster ...
> 
> There needs to be a "Bencher" or a "waiting in the wings" or something, as I haven't published a single book yet even!


TOTALLY.



Masha du Toit said:


> Aaaah! I skipped over and missed seeing those posts somehow. Classic. We are the league of the Dark Turd.
> 
> My ambition is to graduate to "compost" level one day


Gahhhhahahahhahahhahahaaa 
(sorry, too much fun, got excited and choked)


----------



## Sophrosyne

Well, I moved up to Grandmaster for a bit... That counts, right?


----------



## Klip

Sophrosyne said:


> Well, I moved up to Grandmaster for a bit... That counts, right?


Seems some of these badges will need to be animated gifs.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

Masha du Toit said:


> Seems some of these badges will need to be animated gifs.


Wait for the day we can also smell things on the net. I bet people will want to market their books like crazy, otherwise the KBoards fun times will stink... literally.


----------



## Guest

Doomed Muse said:


> Copper? Why not Bronze? also, you have a typo in Grandmaster.


Exactly, Copper should be first. And I don't see Electrum, either. But that might just be the gamer geek in me.


----------



## R.A. Hobbs

[br]*Turd Master*[br]Less than one[br]sale per day​
Hello, I'm also a proud member of Poop Team Turd League!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

R.A. Hobbs said:


> [br]*Turd Master*[br]Less than one[br]sale per day​
> Hello, I'm also a proud member of Poop Team.


We're so proud to have you!


----------



## MonkeyScribe

Where is the roller coaster badge?


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

MichaelWallace said:


> Where is the roller coaster badge?


There is none, you must change the badge by hand as soon as you change zones, otherwise the cheating police will come and get you. THIS IS VERY SERIOUS.


----------



## Shane Ward

I have no idea where I am with sales, my publisher has it all under there account, but I can get some info... I guess its lower than the Turd Master!

Shane


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

Shane Ward said:


> I have no idea where I am with sales, my publisher has it all under there account, but I can get some info... I guess its lower than the Turd Master!
> 
> Shane


Well then you can get the Green with Envy one!


----------



## MonkeyScribe

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> There is none, you must change the badge by hand as soon as you change zones, otherwise the cheating police will come and get you. THIS IS VERY SERIOUS.


Is it done hourly? So you wake up in the morning, start at turd level and hopefully end up with something a little less pungent in the evening?


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

MichaelWallace said:


> Is it done hourly? So you wake up in the morning, start at turd level and hopefully end up with something a little less pungent in the evening?


Of course not, you can do an average.
WHAT ARE WE, THE SALES POLICE?!


----------



## Joseph Turkot

Hilarious thread. Someone mentioned temporary grandmaster status? I'm definitely at bronze today, but still averaging gives me about 12 per day. If there's interest in more custom badges, I will keep adding them to the front page for different things. Another site I frequent called Boardgamegeek uses little badges and I think it's cool. The images I made are roughly 100 by 100.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

Joseph Turkot said:


> Hilarious thread. Someone mentioned temporary grandmaster status? I'm definitely at bronze today, but still averaging gives me about 12 per day. If there's interest in more custom badges, I will keep adding them to the front page for different things. Another site I frequent called Boardgamegeek uses little badges and I think it's cool. The images I made are roughly 100 by 100.


You should add the Green with Envy one, it's hilarious! I love it!


----------



## Vera Nazarian

I used to be low Bronze, but these days I am a Turd Master.

*sigh*


----------



## Vera Nazarian

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> Ahahaaha, love it!
> Although I'm quite happy with my turd. I like scatophile humour.


I also prefer the Turd. 

My sig file is too packed with book covers, so no room to add the turd logo, otherwise, i luuuuuuv it.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

Vera Nazarian said:


> I also prefer the Turd.
> 
> My sig file is too packed with book covers, so no room to as the turd logo, otherwise, i luuuuuuv it.


We Turd Masters can be in Turd League with discretion... don't worry about it!


----------



## Vera Nazarian

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> We Turd Masters can be in Turd League with discretion... don't worry about it!


Yup!  *does the Turd League Salute*


----------



## A.A

Nathalie, I was eating breakfast when I saw your turd medallion, and you almost made me spit all over the screen (which would have been extremely messy  )
As indies, I think we can all proudly wear that medal.

(OP, I like your medals - if I ever get to GrandMaster status, I'll be wearing the $#!+ out of that thing!)


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

Anya said:


> Nathalie, I was eating breakfast when I saw your turd medallion, and you almost made me spit all over the screen (which would have been extremely messy )
> As indies, I think we can all proudly wear that medal.
> 
> (OP, I like your medals - if I ever get to GrandMaster status, I'll be wearing the $#!+ out of that thing!)


YOU FRELLING ROCK THAT MEDALLION WITH THE "IT" REFERENCE
I AM SO PROUD OF YOU
I JUST CAN'T
THE FEELS


----------



## badaniels

This post is hilarious. Great idea!

Oh, and I am a Turd Master.....


----------



## Vera Nazarian

Alas! I have now temporarily left Turddom and ascended to Bronze.

But, fear not, I am chronically stuck between a Turd and a Bronze place.  Just wait till tomorrow! 

*muahahah! raises fist at sky*


----------



## Misfit

Can I use my old star craft 2 ranking instead? I don't want to be a bronze league noob again


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

Vera Nazarian said:


> Alas! I have now temporarily left Turddom and ascended to Bronze.
> 
> But, fear not, I am chronically stuck between a Turd and a Bronze place. Just wait till tomorrow!
> 
> *muahahah! raises fist at sky*


Yay, you!!


----------



## Vera Nazarian

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> Yay, you!!


Ahoyyy! I see bronze in YOUR future!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

Vera Nazarian said:


> Ahoyyy! I see bronze in YOUR future!


Seven sales so far on Amazon this month. Halfway there so far.
I bet I'll have to create a special badge for the times I'll be just one sale away from bronze before the month finishes.

The YOULOUSELOSER Mega Turd badge. 
With ninner ninner ninner sounds.


----------



## penrefe

Team Turd Master! Huah! /flex


----------



## KaryE

Turdites, unite!!    

I'm *so* putting this in my sig file, purely for the joy of replacing it when the time comes. And the time is coming soon (I hope)!


----------



## Zachery Richardson

KaryE said:


> Turdites, unite!!
> 
> I'm *so* putting this in my sig file, purely for the joy of replacing it when the time comes. And the time is coming soon (I hope)!


I hear that. I was trying to put it in my sig tonight, but for some reason I couldn't get everything to align right. Instead, every time I added the Turd Code into my sig, it put the icon directly underneath my book cover. Can anyone help me solve this?


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

Zachery Richardson said:


> I hear that. I was trying to put it in my sig tonight, but for some reason I couldn't get everything to align right. Instead, every time I added the Turd Code into my sig, it put the icon directly underneath my book cover. Can anyone help me solve this?


Just press space instead of pressing enter. 
Welcome to the Dark Side of the Turd!


----------



## Zachery Richardson

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> Just press space instead of pressing enter.
> Welcome to the Dark Side of the Turd!


Lol, many thanks for the welcome.  As for hitting space instead of enter, I'm not too sure what you mean. I'm just copying and pasting the code. :/

EDIT: Never mind, got it to work on my own.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

Zachery Richardson said:


> Lol, many thanks for the welcome.  As for hitting space instead of enter, I'm not too sure what you mean. I'm just copying and pasting the code. :/


I see!

Try this:



Code:


[table][tr][td][url=http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CB255E6/?tag=kbpst-20][IMG]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/61S1IelaGeL._SL160_.jpg[/IMG][/url][/td][td][url=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150985.0.html][IMG]http://i.imgur.com/NsSH7pL.png[/IMG][/url][br][b]Turd Master[/b][br]Less than one[br]sale per day[/td][/tr][/table]


[br]*Turd Master*[br]Less than one[br]sale per day


----------



## Zachery Richardson

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> I see!
> 
> Try this:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [table][tr][td][url=http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CB255E6/?tag=kbpst-20][IMG]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/61S1IelaGeL._SL160_.jpg[/IMG][/url][/td][td][url=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150985.0.html][IMG]http://i.imgur.com/NsSH7pL.png[/IMG][/url][br][b]Turd Master[/b][br]Less than one[br]sale per day[/td][/tr][/table]
> 
> 
> [br]*Turd Master*[br]Less than one[br]sale per day


Ah! So much better than my quasi-solution! Many thanks Nathalie.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

Zachery Richardson said:


> Ah! So much better than my quasi-solution! Many thanks Nathalie.


You're very welcome! 

Us Turds gotta stick together, right?

Hum.
Okay.
That escalated quickly. kr kr kr


----------



## John Daulton

LOL @ Turdmaster. I am pretty sure I just woke my poor wife with that guffaw. That was unexpected, and just _hah_. Color me platinum for this year so far.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

John Daulton said:


> LOL @ Turdmaster. I am pretty sure I just woke my poor wife with that guffaw. That was unexpected, and just _hah_. Color me platinum for this year so far.


Platinum? She should be up partying instead of sleeping! 
Yay you!


----------



## Christa Wick

Thank you, Joseph. These are a cute idea and so nicely executed!


----------



## Joseph Turkot

Diamond looks hot!


----------



## Christa Wick

It does look lovely! If I took total sold through June and divided by number of days January 1- June 30, I'd get Master, but that's only because of a quadruple grandmaster week. Dang, I miss those days! May everyone get them and in abundance!


----------



## SunHi Mistwalker

So are people changing their badges every month? I just did an average of the sales for the prior 12 months. Is that the wrong way to do it? I have no time to keep up with this every month.  But I do love this idea and the badge designs. Thanks so much for creating the badges.


----------



## KevinH

I'm Gold at the moment, but on the verge of being demoted.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

KevinH said:


> I'm Gold at the moment, but on the verge of being demoted.


I never moved from Turd Master.


----------



## The 13th Doctor

*stands up* My name is Gayle and I'm a Turd Master.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

garam81 said:


> *stands up* My name is Gayle and I'm a Turd Master.


Dans mes bras! \o/


----------



## Christa Wick

SunHi Mistwalker said:


> So are people changing their badges every month? I just did an average of the sales for the prior 12 months. Is that the wrong way to do it? I have no time to keep up with this every month. But I do love this idea and the badge designs. Thanks so much for creating the badges.


I was looking at current month - I didn't think to change but sales are holding steady, so no need. Hopefully August will be different as I expect 2 new releases.


----------



## Joseph Turkot

That's what I do--average the month. I am just on the cusp of 10 a day over the course of a month. I still haven't hit a 400 sale month, and it certainly won't be this month. But I have maintained 300+ for the last few months, so that puts me squarely at silver. Update however often, or not, you like!


----------



## MitchHogan

I'm grabbing my badge while I'm in the middle of my new release sales spike!


----------



## Christa Wick

MitchHogan said:


> I'm grabbing my badge while I'm in the middle of my new release sales spike!


 Hope it holds!

I stayed diamond but am "Chasing Crazy" this month, going for 100k new words written, most published, before 9/1 rolls up on me.


----------



## SunHi Mistwalker

Well, I tallied July's sales and I'm still bronze. But I'm inspired by everyone's sales and progress. There was a time when I was a turd too...oh that came out wrong.  Anyway, you know what I mean. It's nice to be moving forward with my sales.


----------



## KellyHarper

Thinking about doing a 10 day running average... cuz I'm greedy.


----------



## Joseph Turkot

Wow, and you're already at platinum. That'd mean your ten-day average has risen into Diamond?


----------



## KellyHarper

10 day = 201.
8 day* = 245 (including "today" which is only half over)
August = 264

*Released new book.

I'm giddy


----------



## Hugh Howey

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> You forgot one that reflects my sales, so I'm adding it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am the Turd Master.
> Less than 1 sale a day (or 29/30/31 sales a month).


Oh, man, that got me good.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

Hugh Howey said:


> Oh, man, that got me good.


A turd's gotta do what a turd's gotta do!


----------



## Selina Fenech

BUT WHAT DOES SMREINE'S CTHUHLU BADGE MEAN?!?

Does it mean she eats 1D4 readers per day?


----------



## Maya Cross

Selina Fenech said:


> BUT WHAT DOES SMREINE'S CTHUHLU BADGE MEAN?!?
> 
> Does it mean she eats 1D4 readers per day?


I'm guessing it relates to the amount of tentacle porn she sells. Or perhaps reads.

Also, that cuttlefish shapeshifter erotica in her sig brought a smile to my face =)


----------



## Christa Wick

Selina Fenech said:


> BUT WHAT DOES SMREINE'S CTHUHLU BADGE MEAN?!?
> 
> Does it mean she eats 1D4 readers per day?


I had to track her profile down. Love the badge.

On a side note -- it would be sweet to have monthly word count badges  looks hopefully at the artistic souls in the group


----------



## Vera Nazarian

Well, I'm still scraping the bottom of the Bronze barrel, with occasional (okay, frequent) forays into Turd territory.


----------



## Joseph Turkot

I added the most recent KB member created badges in the front, one by SMReine and another by Nathalie (Cthulu and Envy). Now I know that I saw a flaming turd somewhere, but I can't find it to post it. Anyway, I have it as a dedicated user-created badge section now in the OP, so if you create something cool, post it here and I'll add it there.


----------



## Selina Fenech

I believe the flaming turd belongs to David Adams, which might help you track it down


----------



## Joseph Turkot

Thanks Selina!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

The Green with Envy one is wrongly credited to me, it's Dan C. Rinnert's, whose post I cannot find again.


----------



## penrefe

Up 'til the end of the month, I'll be averaging a sale a day, so I'm bumping myself into the bronze category until then. No doubt at the end of it I'll sink like a stone again (I'm attributing the "surge" in sales to the lowered price), but I'm enjoying my moderate high right now ^_^


----------



## Christa Wick

penrefe said:


> Up 'til the end of the month, I'll be averaging a sale a day, so I'm bumping myself into the bronze category until then. No doubt at the end of it I'll sink like a stone again (I'm attributing the "surge" in sales to the lowered price), but I'm enjoying my moderate high right now ^_^


That deserves more than spidey dancing gif - give yourself a watch - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19J17_wI6FA


----------



## penrefe

Christa Wick said:


> That deserves more than spidey dancing gif - give yourself a watch - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19J17_wI6FA


Hahaha, Deadpool is the best!


----------



## AngryGames

argh...no matter what I try, I can't get the badge + text to sit on the same line as my books. Badge...no problem, but badge + the text = I give up. I don't think we need text to tell us what a turd is though. Maybe.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

AngryGames said:


> argh...no matter what I try, I can't get the badge + text to sit on the same line as my books. Badge...no problem, but badge + the text = I give up. I don't think we need text to tell us what a turd is though. Maybe.


That's because you need a table in your sig. It's easy:

Copy this code:



Code:


[table][tr][td]

then paste your sig (without the turd badge), then:



Code:


[/td][td]

then paste the code for the badge, then:



Code:


[/td][/tr][/table]

Hope this helps!


----------



## AngryGames

EHRMAGERD Nathalie...you so totally rule (and bonus ruling for the turd badge itself). I think I got it right...and I am totally down to poke fun at myself such a badge, even if I was selling ten thousand per day 

Thank you!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

AngryGames said:


> EHRMAGERD Nathalie...you so totally rule (and bonus ruling for the turd badge itself). I think I got it right...and I am totally down to poke fun at myself such a badge, even if I was selling ten thousand per day
> 
> Thank you!


You're welcome! Glad I could help! 
Now beat me up with Mjölnir so that I go back to write instead of procrastinating!


----------



## AngryGames

I'm more of an 'annoy you until you hurt yourself beating me up' type of guy =/

I think I'll leave that badge in there for all time. It suits me. It soothes me. It IS me.


----------



## GWakeling

AngryGames said:


> EHRMAGERD Nathalie...you so totally rule (and bonus ruling for the turd badge itself).


Another thank you here. I've been trying to do the same thing for SO long and just given up trying. Now - PERFECTO. Thanks!

Geoff


----------



## Eric Rasbold

I love these and they should somehow be incorporated into our profiles instead of on the bottom bibliography section - they take up too much "space" for the number of books I currently have displayed. 

Admin?

Mods?

Can you do it?


----------



## Joseph Turkot

Who would have thought that this thread would vastly increase the amount of turds I see daily?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Eric Rasbold said:


> I love these and they should somehow be incorporated into our profiles instead of on the bottom bibliography section - they take up too much "space" for the number of books I currently have displayed.
> 
> Admin?
> 
> Mods?
> 
> Can you do it?


I'm not sure adding an additional graphic space to the profile is possible. You can, of course, use them for your avatar if you choose. 

I'll check with Harvey.

Betsy

(Since they're not promotional, I don't think there would be any problem with y'all putting them in the body of your posts in the Writers' Café, so that's another option.)


----------



## KBoards Admin

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm not sure adding an additional graphic space to the profile is possible. You can, of course, use them for your avatar if you choose.
> 
> I'll check with Harvey.
> 
> Betsy


It is possible, although we have a few large projects in the works that probably mean it'll be a while before that enhancement hits the active project list! Thank you for the suggestion, though.


----------



## MindyWilde

I find myself looking at these badges all the time as I scroll through the threads and think it's a fun concept.  I was considering adding it to my sig when I update it.  Are you guys using only paid sales or do the permafree titles count as well?

Thanks!


----------



## Christa Wick

Mindy - paid sales. (I've given away over 100k perma-free this year! LOL)

I just remembered to update -- from diamond to master -- hope October is at least as kind as September was!


----------



## MindyWilde

Christa Wick said:


> Mindy - paid sales. (I've given away over 100k perma-free this year! LOL)
> 
> I just remembered to update -- from diamond to master -- hope October is at least as kind as September was!


That is absolutely awesome! Congrats and thanks for the clarification. Just wanted to make sure I was playing by the rules


----------



## 41413

Just like to point out, Cthulhu counts your permafree sales. The Elder Gods want all your downloads.

_And your soul._


----------



## Donna White Glaser

Yay! I can add the bronze thingee to my signature. (At least for Sept. and this first week of Oct.)


----------



## MindyWilde

smreine said:


> Just like to point out, Cthulhu counts your permafree sales. The Elder Gods want all your downloads.
> 
> _And your soul._


So this begs the question can you double badge it? I would proudly wear the Cthulhu badge with my lowly silver


----------



## Joseph Turkot

Christa Wick owns this thread...


----------



## Christa Wick

Joseph Turkot said:


> Christa Wick owns this thread...


LOL from the 100k+ downloads? I disagree -- SMReine does  And, as she notes, Cthulhu owns my soul.


----------



## Bethaney

My book hasn't been out for long, although it took a lot to get off the ground (see my earlier post to see what I mean) and I haven't checked my sales yet...


----------



## 71089

I'm a diamond now   so sparkly, just like edward!


----------



## Christa Wick

Wow - that is fantastic, Clarissa! Such a short time!


----------



## 71089

Christa Wick said:


> Wow - that is fantastic, Clarissa! Such a short time!


haha, yeah, I'm quite surprised too 
Though I must say, I'm hoping to get to the master badge, too, like you


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

A reminder to folks that if you are going to add a badge to your siggy, you still need to stay within our signature rules:

Max size 140x800 pixels. Images no greater than 125 pixels high, and images at that size must be in a single row.

Effectively, this means no more than nine full-sized cover thumbnails (full size being 125 pixels high for our sigs) or eight covers and a badge, all in the same row.

Didn't know there were constraints? Please read Forum Decorum or the signature tutorial pinned to the top of the Writers' Café.

If you have any problems with your signature, please don't hesitate to ask for help!

Betsy


----------



## Nihilist

Who wants to make an "I've been banned" badge?


----------



## Ardin

I've graduated to Silver!!!!


----------



## 41413

Ardin said:


> I've graduated to Silver!!!!


Congrats!



Glynn James said:


> I'm Diamond, but I couldn't resist Cthulhu!!


Yeah, that's how it begins.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Thanks - but why has mine got a hyphen after it?

EDIT: Oh, it's gone now...ignore me.


----------



## The world would be prettier with more zebra strip

Goodbye badge.

I have not consented to the new Terms of Service, which were implemented without any announcement and without the ability to accept or reject them. My continued participation on the forum is related only to addressing this issue and cannot be construed as implied consent.  9/21/2018


----------



## Joseph Turkot

I can dig it! As soon as I have a free minute I will add this to the front page with the code for it! Thx for the awesome contribution


----------



## Vaalingrade

So I was all ready to go to Bronze after October, but then November happened. However, upon further review, I hadn't been counting non-Amazon channels and Apple put me over the line. I'm Silver for December, but I'll wait and see before doing the hubris thing.

As of now though, I slip on the mantle of Bronze!


----------



## Joseph Turkot

> So I was all ready to go to Bronze after October, but then November happened. However, upon further review, I hadn't been counting non-Amazon channels and Apple put me over the line. I'm Silver for December, but I'll wait and see before doing the hubris thing.
> 
> As of now though, I slip on the mantle of Bronze!


That's hotness. I divide my month's sales by 30 to get my badge. This is my first time wearing non-silver. I can wear it at least for a month.


----------



## MarilynVix

There's been talk about the Indie Prawns, those of us still selling 1-10 a month, not really daily sales yet. Those of us that can buy a cup of coffee with our sales. But aspire for a nice meal, longing for the daily sales of the bronze badge. I've been seeing a prawn with a laser gun, but was wondering if there was an official Indie prawn badge yet.


----------



## AriadneW

I didn't add one before because I was so up and down. This last month has been consistent, so I'll add this while it lasts.


----------



## SLGray

I think I will enjoy my bronze status while it lasts (and before it tumbles into the toilet).


----------



## John Hartness

This is hilarious! I'll claim silver until I get a couple of royally statements from various publishers, because I honestly have no idea what some Amazon promos my publisher did this quarter did to my trad-pub stuff. But my self-pub stuff still sits in silver, so that's cool. And I'm totally in the storyteller league as well, with a couple of anthos and almost twenty shorts out there.


----------



## Zoe Cannon

MarilynVix said:


> There's been talk about the Indie Prawns, those of us still selling 1-10 a month, not really daily sales yet. Those of us that can buy a cup of coffee with our sales. But aspire for a nice meal, longing for the daily sales of the bronze badge. I've been seeing a prawn with a laser gun, but was wondering if there was an official Indie prawn badge yet.


I second the request for a prawn badge!


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady

What do you guys think about a Prawn Badge? One with a nice bright orange critter like this?


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady

Zoe Cannon said:


> I second the request for a prawn badge!


Great minds think alike! I finally gave up trying to create one! Anyone with the skills willing to help out?


----------



## SLGray

Chris P. O'Grady said:


> What do you guys think about a Prawn Badge? One with a nice bright orange critter like this?


I like it!


----------



## MarilynVix

Chris P. O'Grady said:


> What do you guys think about a Prawn Badge? One with a nice bright orange critter like this?


I do like the prawn. How could he be made into a shield badge? There is also another one that has a laser pop gun that some people have put in their signatures. It could be smaller. Good start though. ;-)


----------



## Joseph Turkot

Can someone track down the laser gun so I can add it to the OP?


----------



## Nathalie Aynie

How about this? Dalya's shrimp with a laser wasn't usable.


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady

Nathalie Aynié said:


> How about this? Dalya's shrimp with a laser wasn't usable.


Lol, love the pun, intended or not?


----------



## Nathalie Aynie

Chris P. O'Grady said:


> Lol, love the pun, intended or not?


Is there a pun? If so, it's Mimi's. Can you explain it to me?


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady

Nathalie Aynié said:


> Is there a pun? If so, it's Mimi's. Can you explain it to me?


Sure. Showing my age here but.... a Prawn making the noise Pew Pew.... reminded me of a favorite cartoon character....I crack myself up sometimes lol


----------



## Joseph Turkot

Awesome new badge. I'll get to adding that up front now.


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady

My creativity only goes so far .... 
a quote from one of my favorite movies of all time... 
for those of us who are wayyyyyy at the bottom of the scale


----------



## Nathalie Aynie

Chris P. O'Grady said:


> Sure. Showing my age here but.... a Prawn making the noise Pew Pew.... reminded me of a favorite cartoon character....I crack myself up sometimes lol


OK, I love Pépé too, but why is it funny in this context with the prawn?


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady

[quote author=Nathalie Aynié]
OK, I love Pépé too, but why is it funny in this context with the prawn? 
[/quote]

I was looking for a badge, but really none fit since I am still new. I thought the smelly turd one was funny, but didn't want to put it on my signature. Call me turd phobic, , any that is why I like the prawn, seems fitting. Now I didn't know the back story of the laser prawn, so seeing the new badge with pew pew and with the turd badge still fresh in my mind, I connected the two real or not..... Smell (pew pew), as in stinky Pepe Le Pew.

Boy this sounds convoluted, lol,


----------



## belindaf

These are fun! I like anything that shows measured progress so I'll be eager to "rank up". THANKS!


----------



## theaatkinson

Aha! Now I finally know what those shields are for. *slaps forehead* and of course NOW I want one. What are the odds of Harvey adding them to the handy dandy authors siggy tool so I don't have to keep accessing the thread to lower my shield. Lol


----------



## Nic

I think someone wanted this...










[nobbc]







[/nobbc]


----------



## Christa Wick

Oh, I love the alphasmart one, but that should be a word count badge 

Sadly, with the way September has been, I have to delete my badge. I don't want to replace it with the real numbers. If I do a YTD monthly average, however, I can still keep my current one...yeah, that's what I'll do.


----------



## Guest

Nic said:


> I think someone wanted this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [nobbc]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/nobbc]


What does this badge mean?


----------



## JETaylor

Now that I know what these are...


----------



## SB James

I's like to put a badge on my sig, but I cannot figure out where to put the code. There's the area for the books,and there's the area for the links. Where do I put the code?
There are some things I'm pretty smart with, if I do say so myself, but there are some things that I'm super-stupid with, and this seems to be one of them.


----------



## Sophrosyne

Are the badges for average daily sales? Or for your best day of sales? Non-promotional? Or promotional? Sales only or sales and borrows?

LOL! I have no idea which badge I qualify for!


----------



## SB James

when I did my last paid promo, I qualified for a bronze badge. I also qualify for a Cthulu badge (I mean, I write Steampunk!) and for the short story teller badge, no matter what my sales are...
Wah! I still can't figure out how to do it!


----------



## Sophrosyne

Hmmm. My last promo I did 2975 in sales, with about 1700 in one day.

But I'm averaging between 80-100 between sales and borrows -- this month.

Before this, I was doing about 25 a day.


----------



## Charmaine

SB James said:


> when I did my last paid promo, I qualified for a bronze badge. I also qualify for a Cthulu badge (I mean, I write Steampunk!) and for the short story teller badge, no matter what my sales are...
> Wah! I still can't figure out how to do it!


Go to Profile
Then go to forum Profile from the drop down list
Copy the URL of the badge you want to add
Then paste it in the Signature box 
-The Short Story one is soooo pretty  -


----------



## a_g

SB James said:


> I's like to put a badge on my sig, but I cannot figure out where to put the code. There's the area for the books,and there's the area for the links. Where do I put the code?
> There are some things I'm pretty smart with, if I do say so myself, but there are some things that I'm super-stupid with, and this seems to be one of them.


I used the instructions in this comment.


----------



## Nic

Joliedupre said:


> What does this badge mean?


Wearer is using an Alphasmart. It came up in the Alphasmart thread that it would be nice to have a badge for that.


----------



## Guest

Nic said:


> Wearer is using an Alphasmart. It came up in the Alphasmart thread that it would be nice to have a badge for that.


Okay, thanks!


----------



## Guest

I want my next one to be gold.  So, hope to move up!


----------



## SB James

Yay!
Thanks so much!


----------



## Sargon

How do borrows fit in here? Do they count as "sales" as far as the badges are concerned? Or do only actual sales count? The answer would make a huge difference to which one I might use.


----------



## Sargon

Boyd said:


> I'd count borrows as sales  You get paid for them still


Thanks, Boyd.


----------



## Jim Johnson

I love the Neo badge. Could someone cook up a Scrivener badge too?


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Playing for the first time. I won't be wearing the master badge anytime soon but at least the diamond is shiny and pretty.


----------



## Cherise

Carol (was Dara) said:


> Playing for the first time. I won't be wearing the master badge anytime soon but at least the diamond is shiny and pretty.


Congratulations!


----------



## 69959

I'm not sure how long it will last, but for the last week I've been holding steady for the pretty diamond badge. I'm going to add it to my signature.


----------



## Robert_V_Frazier

Jim Johnson said:


> I love the Neo badge. Could someone cook up a Scrivener badge too?


You got it!










[nobbc]







[/nobbc]

Enjoy.


----------



## Robert_V_Frazier

ゴジラ said:


> Love it. I'm stealing this one.


LOL! Not much of a theft, since I gave it away! Glad you like it. You're the first (besides myself, of course) to display it. Wonder how long it'll take until it pops up in most of the signatures here?


----------



## Jim Johnson

Love it and have added it. Almost wonder if the frame should be black and white to match the Scrivener logo, but I like the green too!


----------



## Robert_V_Frazier

I was asked to do a badge for Dragon Naturally Speaking, so here it is:










[nobbc]







[/nobbc]

Enjoy.


----------



## Jac1106

Thank you, Robert.


----------



## FictionbyAngela

There's a short story badge, but what about a novel badge?  I write both.

Also, this is fun.  I was wondering what the badges I was seeing around was.  Hopefully next month, when my novel is released, I'll be able to up my rank.  Plus, I'm part of a couple anthologies early next year, too, and I'm sure that'll do it.  Right now, I've just got the collection of flash fiction out.


----------



## SB James

I don't know if I qualify for a Scrivner badge yet. I'm still trying to use the trial. I'm wondering how a "Novel" badge would look. I think I may add the Cthulu badge back onto my sig again (I kinda don't know how they both vanished when I published Book 2...)


----------



## Robert_V_Frazier

SB James said:


> I don't know if I qualify for a Scrivner badge yet. I'm still trying to use the trial.


If you like Scrivener so far, feel free to use the Scrivener badge! I expect you'll buy the full license soon enough. It's not an expensive program.



SB James said:


> I'm wondering how a "Novel" badge would look.


Something like this, I should think:










[nobbc]







[/nobbc]

Enjoy!


----------



## FictionbyAngela

Robert_V_Frazier said:


> If you like Scrivener so far, feel free to use the Scrivener badge! I expect you'll buy the full license soon enough. It's not an expensive program.
> 
> Something like this, I should think:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [nobbc]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/nobbc]
> 
> Enjoy!


Thanks!


----------



## Robert_V_Frazier

FictionbyAngela said:


> Thanks!


 You're welcome!


----------



## Jim Johnson

How about a pulp speed or 1,000,000 words a year badge? I think someone had thrown one together but I can't find them.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Ok...I've got a Scrivener, a Cthulhu and a prawn. That just about covers it, I think.

Uh-oh. I think I've done something wrong here!  

Does anyone know how to stop them appearing in a vertical column? xD

ETA: I deleted the others...


----------



## Jim Johnson

Cut and paste the codes into your signature and make sure you have spaces rather than hard returns after each /img tag.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Jim Johnson said:


> Cut and paste the codes into your signature and make sure you have spaces rather than hard returns after each /img tag.


Thank you so much, Jim! I'll have another go. I really want a Cthulhu...


----------



## Jim Johnson

JessieCar said:


> Thank you so much, Jim! I'll have another go. I really want a Cthulhu...


If you couldn't get it to work, try this:



Code:


[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/AfxKe7k.png[/IMG] [IMG]http://josephturkot.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/octopus-badge.png[/IMG] [IMG]http://tinyurl.com/nbleha6[/IMG]

EDIT: Looks like you got it! Sweet!


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

LOL! Yes, there they are - including the happy prawn! It worked  Thank you.


----------



## Sandra K. Williams

Not to stir the pot or anything, but...

Seems like we're missing an erotica badge. 

There, fixed it.


Here's the code to add it (copy and paste):
[nobbc][/nobbc]


----------



## legion

Love it, Sandra!


----------



## Robert_V_Frazier

Sandra K. Williams said:


> Not to stir the pot or anything, but...
> 
> Seems like we're missing an erotica badge.
> 
> There, fixed it.


Ha! Very subtle. Reminds me of the joke about the woman who called the cops to report a young man who kept walking past her window whistling obscene songs. Because he was corrupting the morals of the youth, and so on.


----------



## Keith Strohm

What would be awesome is to have all of these "new" badges included in the first post of this thread with their meaning and code so that folks don't need to scroll through 9 pages to understand what each one means and to copy the code. That's easy for me to say, though, because I don't have to do the work! 

  Anyway, these are all fantastic.

  Keith


----------



## Guest

Sandra K. Williams said:


> Not to stir the pot or anything, but...
> 
> Seems like we're missing an erotica badge.
> 
> There, fixed it.
> 
> 
> Here's the code to add it (copy and paste):
> [nobbc][/nobbc]


Perfect! Thanks!


----------



## KevinMcLaughlin

I made a dragon badge, if people would like to use it please feel free? The dragon is a Creative Commons licensed image.


----------



## bobfrost

Yay! Badges!


----------



## Guest

This is an excellent idea. I also really like that it's based on sales and not some stupid ranking scheme.


----------



## Elizabeth Ann West

I love this program. I have moved up badges! January I was gold, and February, I finally averaged 50.96 books sold per day, not including the preorders! (Preorders I think should go in the month they hit). 

It has been very encouraging and given me more incentive to write more and more and more. Thank you!


----------



## MarilynVix

I've been working a whole year to move up to some kind of stripe. Worked hard to make it to bronze. I averaged a sale a day this month. Was almost there last month, and had to work to get it finally for March. Hoping to maintain, but so glad I'm finally moving out of the ranks of prawnies. Though, I still love you all fellow prawns, and will gladly buy a round of coffee. I now pay for my coffee with royalties to keep me writing. 

Woot, woot! I have coffee money now!


----------



## Secret Pen Pal

Thanks, Joseph for starting this, and to the others who contributed. Sandra, thanks for the erotica badge.

Elizabeth and Marilyn, congrats on the sales increases!


----------



## S.G. Dean

There should be a Write or Die badge. I'd love to add that to my sig.


----------



## AltMe

I keep seeing badges which are not on the OP.

Is it being kept up to date? The thread is too large to read now, at least without insomnia.

If the OP isn't keeping it up to date, could a mod update it? I keep clicking though to find out what they mean, and not finding them.


----------



## Guest

Dropped back to bronze, but I'm confident I'll move back up as I continue with my writing activity and my plans for the rest of 2015.


----------



## ASparrow

We could use a category less than bronze for losers like me. Stone, perhaps?  My sales don't quite reach one per day.


----------



## Lydniz

ASparrow said:


> We could use a category less than bronze for losers like me. Stone, perhaps? My sales don't quite reach one per day.


This is the one you want. Sorry, it wasn't my idea. 

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150985.msg2188492.html#msg2188492


----------



## S.G. Dean

I _really_ don't like the turd master badge. The thought of adding it to my sig makes me shudder. Someone should make a badge for the less than one sale per day level that isn't so... icky.


----------



## AltMe

S.G. Dean said:


> I _really_ don't like the turd master badge. The thought of adding it to my sig makes me shudder. Someone should make a badge for the less than one sale per day level that isn't so... icky.


Agreed. That has the reek of failure, and many of us are just starting out and haven't had time to fail yet.

Needs a proper newbie badge.


----------



## AltMe

How do you add these on using the Author signature tool?


----------



## Scatterdown

you may have to find one with the html code intact and swap out the badge image for the one you do want.

Some folks have badges that link back here (like mine) others have just an IMG file.


----------



## Ted Cross

I think my rank is paper.


----------



## AltMe

Tuesday Chase said:


> you may have to find one with the html code intact and swap out the badge image for the one you do want.
> 
> Some folks have badges that link back here (like mine) others have just an IMG file.


But your not using the signature generator.

I can link it easy enough, but how do you do it with the generator is the question. Or do people just edit it on after?


----------



## AltMe

New question:

When deciding which badge to use, do you use just your sales? Or add in the aggregate book reads? (Total pages divided by KENPC)

Why I ask is, I'm finding my reads are equaling my books sold, and on some days, exceeding them.

So in terms of sales, I fit on the bottom end of one badge. But if I factor in reads as well, I'm solidly in the middle of that badge.

So which do I use? Sales? Or Sales + aggregated Reads?


----------



## 555aaa

My badge is supposed to be my "currently reading" link. It links where you think it would. You can copy it if you want.


----------



## AltMe

555aaa said:


> My badge is supposed to be my "currently reading" link. It links where you think it would. You can copy it if you want.


How did you do that?


----------



## Adair Hart

Per this thread

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,220808.25.html

I have created some "class" badges which represent the year you launched as an author. Thanks for the link here, Jolie! Below are 2010 to 2020:




Code:


[url=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150985.msg2188356.html#msg2188356][IMG]http://www.adairhart.com/content/images/2010_Class_badge.png[/IMG][/url]




Code:


[url=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150985.msg2188356.html#msg2188356][IMG]http://www.adairhart.com/content/images/2011_Class_badge.png[/IMG][/url]




Code:


[url=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150985.msg2188356.html#msg2188356][IMG]http://www.adairhart.com/content/images/2012_Class_badge.png[/IMG][/url]




Code:


[url=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150985.msg2188356.html#msg2188356][IMG]http://www.adairhart.com/content/images/2013_Class_badge.png[/IMG][/url]




Code:


[url=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150985.msg2188356.html#msg2188356][IMG]http://www.adairhart.com/content/images/2014_Class_badge.png[/IMG][/url]




Code:


[url=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150985.msg2188356.html#msg2188356][IMG]http://www.adairhart.com/content/images/2015_Class_badge.png[/IMG][/url]




Code:


[url=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150985.msg2188356.html#msg2188356][IMG]http://www.adairhart.com/content/images/2016_Class_badge.png[/IMG][/url]




Code:


[url=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150985.msg2188356.html#msg2188356][IMG]http://www.adairhart.com/content/images/2017_Class_badge.png[/IMG][/url]




Code:


[url=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150985.msg2188356.html#msg2188356][IMG]http://www.adairhart.com/content/images/2018_Class_badge.png[/IMG][/url]




Code:


[url=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150985.msg2188356.html#msg2188356][IMG]http://www.adairhart.com/content/images/2019_Class_badge.png[/IMG][/url]




Code:


[url=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150985.msg2188356.html#msg2188356][IMG]http://www.adairhart.com/content/images/2020_Class_badge.png[/IMG][/url]


----------



## Gone Girl

We miss you, Harvey Chute.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

They're all very nice, but I would need a class of 2001. I think I'll stick with advertising my boxes instead


----------



## Guest

Mark E. Cooper said:


> They're all very nice, but I would need a class of 2001. I think I'll stick with advertising my boxes instead


Party pooper. 

~~~

You're welcome, Adair.


----------



## Adair Hart

Jolie du Pre said:


> Party pooper.
> 
> ~~~
> 
> You're welcome, Adair.


Hah! Thanks Jolie! 

I did create another set for 2001 to 2009 after Jim and Mark mentioned 2001. Much respect for being in the game this long!




Code:


[url=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150985.msg2188356.html#msg2188356][IMG]http://www.adairhart.com/content/images/2001_Class_badge.png[/IMG][/url]




Code:


[url=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150985.msg2188356.html#msg2188356][IMG]http://www.adairhart.com/content/images/2002_Class_badge.png[/IMG][/url]




Code:


[url=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150985.msg2188356.html#msg2188356][IMG]http://www.adairhart.com/content/images/2003_Class_badge.png[/IMG][/url]




Code:


[url=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150985.msg2188356.html#msg2188356][IMG]http://www.adairhart.com/content/images/2004_Class_badge.png[/IMG][/url]




Code:


[url=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150985.msg2188356.html#msg2188356][IMG]http://www.adairhart.com/content/images/2005_Class_badge.png[/IMG][/url]




Code:


[url=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150985.msg2188356.html#msg2188356][IMG]http://www.adairhart.com/content/images/2006_Class_badge.png[/IMG][/url]




Code:


[url=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150985.msg2188356.html#msg2188356][IMG]http://www.adairhart.com/content/images/2007_Class_badge.png[/IMG][/url]




Code:


[url=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150985.msg2188356.html#msg2188356][IMG]http://www.adairhart.com/content/images/2008_Class_badge.png[/IMG][/url]




Code:


[url=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150985.msg2188356.html#msg2188356][IMG]http://www.adairhart.com/content/images/2009_Class_badge.png[/IMG][/url]


----------



## Nic

Hmm. 1997?


----------



## Adair Hart

Nic said:


> Hmm. 1997?


I found some more lying around from 1990 to 1999! 











Code:


[url=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150985.msg2188356.html#msg2188356][IMG]http://www.adairhart.com/content/images/1990_Class_badge.png[/IMG][/url]












Code:


[url=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150985.msg2188356.html#msg2188356][IMG]http://www.adairhart.com/content/images/1991_Class_badge.png[/IMG][/url]












Code:


[url=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150985.msg2188356.html#msg2188356][IMG]http://www.adairhart.com/content/images/1992_Class_badge.png[/IMG][/url]












Code:


[url=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150985.msg2188356.html#msg2188356][IMG]http://www.adairhart.com/content/images/1993_Class_badge.png[/IMG][/url]












Code:


[url=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150985.msg2188356.html#msg2188356][IMG]http://www.adairhart.com/content/images/1994_Class_badge.png[/IMG][/url]












Code:


[url=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150985.msg2188356.html#msg2188356][IMG]http://www.adairhart.com/content/images/1995_Class_badge.png[/IMG][/url]












Code:


[url=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150985.msg2188356.html#msg2188356][IMG]http://www.adairhart.com/content/images/1996_Class_badge.png[/IMG][/url]












Code:


[url=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150985.msg2188356.html#msg2188356][IMG]http://www.adairhart.com/content/images/1997_Class_badge.png[/IMG][/url]












Code:


[url=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150985.msg2188356.html#msg2188356][IMG]http://www.adairhart.com/content/images/1998_Class_badge.png[/IMG][/url]












Code:


[url=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150985.msg2188356.html#msg2188356][IMG]http://www.adairhart.com/content/images/1999_Class_badge.png[/IMG][/url]


----------



## J. Dane Tyler

These are epic. But, my book thumbnails seem really big compared to the other authors I see. How do I adjust that so I can include some of these awesome badges?


----------



## Vera Nazarian

Adair Hart said:


> I found some more lying around from 1990 to 1999!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [url=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150985.msg2188356.html#msg2188356][IMG]http://www.adairhart.com/content/images/1990_Class_badge.png[/IMG][/url]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [url=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150985.msg2188356.html#msg2188356][IMG]http://www.adairhart.com/content/images/1991_Class_badge.png[/IMG][/url]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [url=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150985.msg2188356.html#msg2188356][IMG]http://www.adairhart.com/content/images/1992_Class_badge.png[/IMG][/url]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [url=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150985.msg2188356.html#msg2188356][IMG]http://www.adairhart.com/content/images/1993_Class_badge.png[/IMG][/url]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [url=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150985.msg2188356.html#msg2188356][IMG]http://www.adairhart.com/content/images/1994_Class_badge.png[/IMG][/url]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [url=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150985.msg2188356.html#msg2188356][IMG]http://www.adairhart.com/content/images/1995_Class_badge.png[/IMG][/url]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [url=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150985.msg2188356.html#msg2188356][IMG]http://www.adairhart.com/content/images/1996_Class_badge.png[/IMG][/url]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [url=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150985.msg2188356.html#msg2188356][IMG]http://www.adairhart.com/content/images/1997_Class_badge.png[/IMG][/url]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [url=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150985.msg2188356.html#msg2188356][IMG]http://www.adairhart.com/content/images/1998_Class_badge.png[/IMG][/url]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [url=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150985.msg2188356.html#msg2188356][IMG]http://www.adairhart.com/content/images/1999_Class_badge.png[/IMG][/url]


And then there's me... Gulp... 1985.


----------



## Adair Hart

Vera Nazarian said:


> And then there's me... Gulp... 1985.


Twenty years!  You're a trooper, Vera!  I wish I had focused on writing back in the day instead of trying to make a game and comic series. If anyone wants one prior to 1990, just let me know.




Code:


[url=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150985.msg2188356.html#msg2188356][IMG]http://www.adairhart.com/content/images/1985_Class_badge.png[/IMG][/url]


----------



## SamuelStokes

I love the Starcraft badges. Thanks for putting in the effort.


----------



## PJ_Cherubino

TURD LEAGUE!  I am still laughing at this one. I migh pin this one on at I'm earning it right now if I don't count freebies.


----------



## Cherise

Those turd league badges are supposed to be funny, but...

They're difficult to look at and make their authors look really bad. I don't think anyone should wear those.


----------



## SasgoraBooks

Has no one made a Vellum badge yet?


----------



## Guest

DarkarNights said:


> Has no one made a Vellum badge yet?


I could go for that one.


----------



## PJ_Cherubino

This is good advice. I am not willing to sacrifice my author brand for the sake of good comedy.

However, I will take as much opportunity to use the words "turd badge" wherever I can. This is a fair compromise.





Cherise Kelley said:


> Those turd league badges are supposed to be funny, but...
> 
> They're difficult to look at and make their authors look really bad. I don't think anyone should wear those.


----------



## Joseph Turkot

I am glad to see this thread is still alive and has had so many new contributions! I will update the original post. Just let me get my coffee first. And maybe create a "back from a writing slump" to wear while I'm at it.


----------



## AltMe

Can I make a suggestion, which I admit is a lot of work.

I look at most of the badges, and I do not have the first clue what they mean. Nor are they explained with their links. And as I pointed out a while ago, not all of the badges are on the first post.

I for one, would love to see each badge have a word underneath the graphic, which sums up the badge.

Also a request, for a Space Opera badge.

While I'm at it, is there any way of doing really small versions of them, so those of us using the full author signature, can add them without upsetting the mods. The big ones are nice, but a set about a quarter of the size, might fit under our book row, without causing the mods to throw a wobbly. Or might even be fit-able on the flag row, if the signature mechanism was altered to accommodate a small set of badges. 

I for one cant fit a badge in my signature, but would like to.


----------



## Joseph Turkot

I updated the OP with the new badges I've seen crop up in the thread. If I've missed any, please let me know!

Timothy--the only badge with built-in text is the Turd Master badge. You can take the code from that one and alter the image and the text to achieve what you're looking for. I have tried to give a basic label in the OP on what each badge means. As far as custom sizes, you're on your own for that one. It would be easy enough in Photoshop, but it would take more time than I have to do them all in new sizes. There might be some html code you could apply to existing images though.


----------



## blancheking

any chance these badges are based on starcraft leagues?


----------



## Evenstar

TimothyEllis said:


> Also a request, for a Space Opera badge.


If he gets a Space Opera badge then I want a YA badge, a cool paranormal one, and a romance one  (all said in the voice of my four year old)


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

DarkarNights said:


> Has no one made a Vellum badge yet?


I read this as "Valium badge" and I thought, huh, I've been missing out all this time! 



Joseph Turkot said:


> There might be some html code you could apply to existing images though.


It can be done with BBCode that is supported here, via IMG WIDTH. For example:































Just add the "width=" attribute in the opening IMG tag, like:



Code:


[IMG]http://i61.tinypic.com/im0xv4.png[/IMG]

(Might take experimenting to get the size you want.)


----------



## Steve Voelker

DarkarNights said:


> Has no one made a Vellum badge yet?


Just checked in to look for exactly that!


----------



## Pizzazz

I'd love a Vellum badge!


----------



## Laran Mithras

The erotica badge select code does not turn up the erotica symbol in the signature - it shows the Turd sale image.


----------



## Laran Mithras

In fact *all* seven of the Custom Badges down to Turd Master show the same image URL as Turd Master.


----------



## Talbot

I want to be a Naughty Zoot and declare myself a Grandmaster just so people will click. Barring that, this is a perfect way to separate my genres. Thanks!


----------



## bdwilson

Laran Mithras said:


> The erotica badge select code does not turn up the erotica symbol in the signature - it shows the Turd sale image.





Laran Mithras said:


> In fact *all* seven of the Custom Badges down to Turd Master show the same image URL as Turd Master.


I'm not the OP, but I grabbed the image locations from the ones that seemed to have different sources than what's in their copy codes. (Hope this is okay.)

EROTICA:



Code:


[url=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150985.0.html][IMG]http://i925.photobucket.com/albums/ad97/skw5/Erotica-Badge_zps8369a34f.png[/IMG][/url]

NATURALLY SPEAKING:



Code:


[url=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150985.0.html][IMG]http://tinyurl.com/l2kv6pt[/IMG][/url]

SWEAT AND TEARS:



Code:


[url=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150985.0.html][IMG]http://www.adairhart.com/content/images/Sweat_And_Tears_badge_Resized.png[/IMG][/url]

NOVEL BADGE:



Code:


[url=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150985.0.html][IMG]http://tinyurl.com/qgckcb5[/IMG][/url]

SCRIVENER:



Code:


[url=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150985.0.html][IMG]http://tinyurl.com/nbleha6[/IMG][/url]

ALPHASMART:
 


Code:


[url=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150985.0.html][IMG]http://i61.tinypic.com/im0xv4.png[/IMG][/url]

DRAGON:



Code:


[url=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150985.0.html][IMG]http://kevinomclaughlin.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/Dragon_Badge.png[/IMG][/url]


----------



## Laran Mithras

I was able to insert the actual source code images over the offered poop images in my sig. Someone (cough cough) should update the original thread.


----------



## Joseph Turkot

I made the fixes on Page 1! Thanks for letting me know--not sure how the turds took over all the other badges!   

Thanks Bdwilson for posting them again! Glad to see this thread is still alive and so many are still rocking their badges! I'll have to check for any new ones!


----------



## bdwilson

Joseph Turkot said:


> I made the fixes on Page 1! Thanks for letting me know--not sure how the turds took over all the other badges!
> 
> Thanks Bdwilson for posting them again! Glad to see this thread is still alive and so many are still rocking their badges! I'll have to check for any new ones!


Thank you very much for the update! I love these badges. I look forward to one day having more to display


----------



## Alvina

Thanks Joseph, I'm adding a badge of sweat and tears!


----------



## Nathalie Aynie

Joseph Turkot said:


> Thanks for letting me know--not sure how the turds took over all the other badges!


TURD POWAHHHH o/


----------



## sethdrebitko

Created a Ulysses badge just in case anyone uses the "right" writing app  


[nobbc][url=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150985.0.html][/nobbc]


----------



## EBWriter

Am I missing something here? I don't see an area to place these badges within the Author Signature Tool. There's only the ASIN boxes then the website/twitter/etc. links after that. When I try pasting the code into the ASIN boxes I get an error saying it has to be an ASIN number. So where does the code go?


----------



## sethdrebitko

EBWriter said:


> Am I missing something here? I don't see an area to place these badges within the Author Signature Tool. There's only the ASIN boxes then the website/twitter/etc. links after that. When I try pasting the code into the ASIN boxes I get an error saying it has to be an ASIN number. So where does the code go?


It isn't part of your author signature profile, it is part of your forum signature.


----------



## KylieG

Geez, I'm silver, but I don't want to post it because I am much more likely to drop to bronze than I am to rise to gold anytime soon.  Stay gold, Ponyboy.


----------



## Talbot

KylieG said:


> Stay gold, Ponyboy.


Whoa, 80's flashback...


----------



## EBWriter

sethdrebitko said:


> It isn't part of your author signature profile, it is part of your forum signature.


Just found it. Go to My KBoards tab>Profile...>Forum Profile. Us newbies need to know that.


----------



## EBWriter

Great, another problem! All my badges are stacking! (See below). How do I fix this?

Update: Never mind, I had to eliminate the center code and all the breaks in between the individual badges. Man, definitely not a fan of php right now!


----------



## HammerholdTales

Cool idea! I'm just getting back into writing, took a break after college. Can't wait to start wearing a badge! I'm going to use the dragon one for now, since I'm a fantasy writer.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Some of the images that were hosted on PhotoBucket are now coming up as "upgrade your account" images. Would be great if these images could be hosted directly on the kboards.com server -- would speed up page load times and provide stability too. I could set up "more stable" hosting of all of them but it wouldn't offer the same benefits.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, Photobucket now requires a paid subscription for third party links.

We don't host user images, and in fact, we have very few of our own images other than what is part of the software....  I'll check with Carrie (the site owner) to see if it's a possibility.  

Betsy


----------



## Sandra K. Williams

The erotica badge I created is only 14KB, and the others should be similarly small. It would be great if they could all be uploaded for posterity. I'm not going to seek out new free hosting, but I would upload the image here if permitted.


----------



## Mary Liwhinky

Ha! Look how many turd masters there are!


----------



## solo

Thanks Joseph. Appreciate  the  work. Something to keep things in perspective and fun.


----------

